# Not eating



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

My little one will be a year old at the end of this month. She has quit eating for the past couple of days. Same food and same amount, she sniffs it and walks away.
I am getting worried about her. Should I call the Vet? Is there someway to get her to eat? 
I feed Taste of the Wild dry and Merrick wet, twice a day. She has always had a good appetite and no problem eating or with the food I feed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would make a vet appointment. If she usually has a good appetite and suddenly quits eating there may be something wrong. When my Violet quit eating I took her the vet and she had pancreatitis. You could try some Gerber Chicken sticks(in the baby food aisle) and see if she eats them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would probably try and give her something else (bland) like turkey/chicken with a bit of rice and see if she will eat that. Make sure she's drinking plenty of fluids also. Is she using the potty normally?


----------



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I would make a vet appointment. If she usually has a good appetite and suddenly quits eating there may be something wrong. When my Violet quit eating I took her the vet and she had pancreatitis. You could try some Gerber Chicken sticks(in the baby food aisle) and see if she eats them.


I will call the vet and see if he can see her this morning. I will also try some of the Gerber chicken sticks and see if she will eat those.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> I would probably try and give her something else (bland) like turkey/chicken with a bit of rice and see if she will eat that. Make sure she's drinking plenty of fluids also. Is she using the potty normally?


I will try something a little more bland and see how she does, will also call the vet and see if I can get her in this morning.

She is still drinking plenty of water and until this morning she was pooping normal, she hasn't pooped any this morning, see peeing okay.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor baby. My boy has had several eating + tummy troubles when he was 3-4 months old. I took him to the vet and he received medication for it. So I would also take her as soon as possible. I also recommend the chicken+rice, Boycie adores it and I feed him that in addition to his regular kibble + biscuits (Eukanuba). Good luck, hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I would take her to the vet. When mine don't eat they are not feeling well.


----------



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I got some of the turkey sticks and sliced them up in her food and she ate all of it!

I am so relieved, she is back to eating normally, thank goodness.:thumbsup:


----------

